

How my site disappeared from Google search - dannyr
http://www.jasonmorrison.net/content/2010/how-my-site-disappeared-from-google-search/

======
manish
If your site does not work, it goes down in google search

~~~
aw3c2
To save everyone some time, above is the conclusion of the linked post. Duh!

~~~
aw3c2
You guys are misinterpreting my duh. It was meant negatively for the site, not
parent's comment. :)

